# Dust Collector Isolation Booth



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Sawdusters,

I'm very grateful to be in the position of designing a new home shop. Just moving into a 2-car garage and I want to do it right.

I'm thinking about building an isolation booth for the large dust collector (Jet DC-1100c) to minimize the noise, but I wanted to pick your brain about two things:
1. Does the dust collector need external ventilation for the air that it's pushing out (similar to a dryer vent) or can I just let it swirl around in that tiny booth?
2. Would it be a terrible idea to put the air compressor in the same booth? Just how clean is the "clean" air coming out of the dust collector? I wonder if the compressor should be built as a separate booth...

Thank you! :grin:
Dave


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

An equal amount of air that the dust collector is sucking in, must get out. Now it can be vented to the outside, however then you must have a return air back into the shop.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe,congrats on your new shop.

Ryan gives the gist above on the collector.I'll add that it can get as engineer'y (complicated)as you want to take it.I've thought it through a few times for friends with shops,but simplicity ends up,more often than not,being chosen.That doesn't mean it can't or won't work,it's that most don't have the fabrication equipment to completely facilitate.

No,on compressor sharing space.The "fines" will end up in it's filter.An awful lot of a compressor's noise comes "back" through it's intake.You can google around on DIY approaches to make them much quieter.Will caution if you choose to plumb a different intake....that you "pull" from as dry of a location as possible.I'm not a fan of pulling 90% humid outside air into compressor,then having to dry it for spraying or other duties.

So yes,locating intake outside makes it more quiet,but that doesn't work for us....ymmv.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

maybedave said:


> ......building an isolation booth for the large dust collector (Jet DC-1100c) to minimize the noise......
> 1. Does the dust collector need external ventilation for the air that it's pushing out (similar to a dryer vent).......
> *Yes, Also there will always be some fine dust in the air especially when removing bags or canisters for emptying.* Tony B
> 
> ...


My biggest objection to a compressor in the shop is the noise. So if I were to take it from the shop, I would give it its own room. 
Keep in mind that the small rooms for the dust colector and compressor should be at least large enough for you to service the equipment. Sometime we build to make things fit and not consider that there is regular maintenance. I also would have a small hose with an air jet from the compressor to the dust collector room. This will allow for blowing down the room every day when the shop is used. Fine dust build-up is a hazard of its own, like breathing in that stuff and also a fire/explosion hazard. 
Oh, and lots of sound proofing to keep the neighbors unaware.


----------

